# mk3 Cabrio with MK4 1.8T motor swap build



## easydubs (Mar 7, 2020)

Easy Dubs here, I'm working with:
97 Cabrio
02M Transmission
MK4 1.8T (Stage 3) 
Harness Build by TDC Shop 
CE2 plug n play into mk3 w extended MAF wiring & wide band additions
Wideband ECU + Tune (wasn't cheap but super clean work)
ECS stage 1.5 Motor Mounts 
H&R 5 x 100 
Rear drum brake delete 
Shaved engine bay 


After thousands of measurements & a huge list of hardware I am just about ready to drop this block in, the only problem is getting everything to line up.

I've decided to fabricate my own 02M mounting bracket after seeing everyone who makes them is in Europe. After it's installed and tested I will gladly produce a bunch of them.

Waiting on hardware from Autozone & ECS to update thread with pictures.

Picture link 
https://imgur.com/gallery/hePfNqa

Update 3/9/20 
Rear motor bracket (same as vr6 I sourced was incorrect, same as trans mount so I’ve decided to just send it and fabricate my own mounts. 
5 mounting bolt up locations & super clean for tucking away oil catch can lines 

https://imgur.com/gallery/0dv5Q4U

Mk4 Mount location was located using 5/8” thick angle iron. 
All bolt pilot holes are on point and no need to fight the install. I’ve mocked up the stock bracket to determine what clearance will be needed for cv axle and It’s looking smooth. The mk3 rear motormount blocks the belt tensioner Allen head bolt after so I’ve notched out a section of the angle iron to ensure that won’t be an issue in the future. 

Waiting on vr6 starter bolts (180mm long) to come in by Friday to mock up the front mount to determine how much the engine will tilt. If the engine doesn’t sit level I have a strong feeling I’ll fabricate something cool. Any comments, questions, concerns or criticism im open to hear. If anyone has 
This part I will buy ASAP. VW 357199353A “VW PASSAT B3 B4 GOLF MK3 CORRADO GEARBOX REAR BRACKET MOUNT 357199353A”
Only one I can find is located in Latvia & I don’t want to wait for the shipping delay


----------

